# Introducing my pup-to-be



## GSDream (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi all

So I've finally chosen a puppy from the litter I booked from  I had been hoping for a short-coated female, but then I fell in love with this gentle ball of fluff! :wub:

(This is my first time posting pics so I hope it works...)





Any idea when I'll know what sort of coat she might be? (i.e. long or just lush?) She's just 5 weeks old in these pics, and definitely fluffier than her short-coated sister but not quite as 'woolly' as her other sister 

Anyway, she's a really laid-back and affectionate little girl, which is exactly what I was looking for as a newbie owner. I'm soooooo excited! She'll be coming home with us in 3 weeks' time 

Her pedigree name is Alpen, but her call name is going to be Meadow uppy: And this is her handsome sire: Quentin von der Baiertalerstraße


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She is a cutie. Well done and congrats!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

What a sweet looking girl. Aww. Congrats. 

I can't help you with the coat prediction as I have no experience with breeding but I can tell you it is almost impossible to tell for sure at this young age. 

Regardless, she is gorgeous!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

There is nothing in between being long coated or not. Looks like a long coat to me.


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> There is nothing in between being long coated or not. Looks like a long coat to me.


I have seen many dogs and I think there is, look at some of Gabby's picks. I would not call her long haired but I would not call her a short hair ether.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

All I can say is -------------- AWwww what an adorable puppy!!!!


----------



## GSDream (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you all 



GatorDog said:


> There is nothing in between being long coated or not. Looks like a long coat to me.


What I think of as 'in between' is the lush coat, where the long hair is most visible as tufts around the ears and other light feathering, not quite as fluffy as some of the really thick long coats, but definitely not short/standard coated either 

Perhaps it has something to do with having an undercoat or not? I'm not sure... But anyway, this little one has stolen my heart and I can't wait to see her grow :wub:


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Definitely looks like a long coat! My coat boy wasn't that fluffy at that age. He didn't show anywhere near that much fluff until 8ish weeks. She is very cute! Congratulations on the new addition  

And I don't believe it's possible for a in between. Long coat is recessive, so that means two copies of the gene have to be present for it to be expressed, not just one. They may vary in length and thickness, but long coat is still long coat. Just as short stock coats can vary in thickness.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

For contrast, this is my boy around 5 weeks old









And now at 9 months, his coat isn't terribly long for a long coat but very thick. (The ear fluff is trimmed in this pic)


----------



## GSDream (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow, what a handsome dog!! Thank you for sharing. He's got such a stunning mix of colours  Is he classified as a sable? I love sables, but they're extremely rare in South Africa unfortunately 

He looks like what I think of as a 'lush' coat, but I could definitely be wrong coz I'm still new to all this  But you're right that my girl looks very floofy already at 5 weeks... maybe all the extra fluff will help some friends I know to get over their silly fear of GSDs


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, he is a sable  

I'm curious if you're thinking of a "Plush" coat? Which can be either long or short, basically the coat is a lot softer, more "plush" feeling. Which he is not, he is definitely a long stock coat, his coat isn't super soft.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the OP is not saying that there is an "in between gene" or a "lush gene"... there are most definitely lots of coat variations between the shortest stock coat and the longest long coat. without even getting into the "true" long hair (no undercoat) or the informal/controversial "plush" coat conversation - here are two examples of long coats (same gene) with totally different coats...

that said, based on this pups age, my guess is that she'll have a pretty full adult coat, somewhere IN BETWEEN the photos I posted, lol


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...not sure why it's only allowing me to attach only 1 photo... but here's the other.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats on your new pup!! Meadow is absolutely adorable!! :wub:


----------



## GSDream (Jun 25, 2015)

Fodder, thank you for posting those pics. That's exactly what I meant  I think of the long coat as the big fluffy dogs that look almost like lions (or dandelions, lol!) And I think of the lush coat as the less-fluffy-but-definitely-not-standard-short-stock coat 

Thank you all for your input... I'll definitely post more pics as she grows


----------



## GSDream (Jun 25, 2015)

A little update on Meadow... She's almost 14 weeks old now, growing bigger and brighter every day and still very fluffy :wub:

I've been trying to do a photo series to see how she's been changing. Here she is at 5, 10 and 13 weeks 


And this is her 'old soul' expression 


For those of you on Facebook, there are some more great pics here: https://www.facebook.com/meadowtheshepherdess


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Fodder said:


> the OP is not saying that there is an "in between gene" or a "lush gene"... there are most definitely lots of coat variations between the shortest stock coat and the longest long coat. without even getting into the "true" long hair (no undercoat) or the informal/controversial "plush" coat conversation - here are two examples of long coats (same gene) with totally different coats...
> 
> that said, based on this pups age, my guess is that she'll have a pretty full adult coat, somewhere IN BETWEEN the photos I posted, lol


This is very similar to the longhair I had!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She is adorable! Definitely a longcoat.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful puppy and will for sure be a gorgeous dog, keep the pics coming ( :


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

So ridiculously cute! I love between 10-13 weeks how her muzzle has grown so much longer! They go from little fluff blobs to tiny GSDs so fast :wub:


----------

